# MidAtlantic Bike Swap Meets



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Hey folks I am trying to find swap meets in the Va. Md, PA, De area? I searched the forums and the net. I know about the Westminster Swap Meet in the Winter but does anyone know about any others?
Thanks for the help,
Zeytin


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.tfkmetrodc.org/


Sept. 26th swap in Springfield, VA


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replying. I hate to post stuff in the General Discussion that doesn't belong but things in the other forums rarely get responses.
Zeytin


----------



## hslilly (May 23, 2004)

*Swapmeet at Trexlertown*

Trexlertown Velodrome Swapmeet is Oct 2 2004.

http://www.lvvelo.org/fleamkt.htm


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Another One....*

Thanks Hslilly. I found another one in Silver Spring MD on Sept 11th 
http://www.waba.org/ (if look at the website it's the second thing down)
Zeytin


----------



## Tom Ligon (Jul 1, 2003)

*I second that ...*

BIG event, lots of buyers and sellers. Get there early and bring lots of cash.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Tom which one are you seconding?*



Tom Ligon said:


> BIG event, lots of buyers and sellers. Get there early and bring lots of cash.


Are you responding to Trexlertown?

Silver spring was good, I got some good stuff and the prices were cheap, but it was not big.

The one in Westminster MD is great! This winter it will be on Feb. 6 (I went last year). Huge and great prices.
http://www.rpmcycling.com/swap.html

Zeytin


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Westminster date for 2005*

I got an email on this winter's Mid-Atlantic swap meet. This thing is AWSOME(in the true sense of the word),great deals, literally tons of stuff. I went last year.
http://www.rpmcycling.com/swap.html
I went to the WABA swap meet in Silver Spring last Saturday. it was small but good stuff and more arriving when I had to leave. I bought some great stuff. Saw some great bikes, road, mtb and vintage, full team kits, good deals on shoes etc. I will definately go again if they have another one.

Zeytin


----------



## moxfyre (Oct 5, 2004)

*Spring swap meets near DC?*

Hi, I'm wondering if anybody has anymore upcoming swap meets in the DC area! I went to the September 26 swap meet in Springfield, VA, now I'm wondering if there will be some for the spring. Thanks.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Bummer*



moxfyre said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anybody has anymore upcoming swap meets in the DC area! I went to the September 26 swap meet in Springfield, VA, now I'm wondering if there will be some for the spring. Thanks.


You just missed the big one! http://rpmcycling.com/index.html Every Feb there is a really big one out in Westminister, in the meantime I have caught some small ones in DC before, one was in the Silver Spring area I can't remember who put it on though.

What was the one in Springfield like? Was is a big one? 
There was an thread posted about a big swap meet and alley cat race in NYC sometime in March I think, check the general forum.

If I find anymore I'll post them.
_I didn't realize this was posted under my thread...lol. Anyway click on the links in the other posts and you will get info for this years swaps. Including the one in Trexlertown in April.
Good Luck and save some deals for me.  _


----------



## moxfyre (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks zeytin! I wish I hadn't missed that big one...grr.
The Springfield one was pretty small, especially by the time I got there late. All I bought were some old shifters and a chain cleaning kit. It was the first one I'd been to, and would like to go to some bigger ones.

Thanks for the links, these events are pretty hard to track down in seems.



zeytin said:


> You just missed the big one! http://rpmcycling.com/index.html Every Feb there is a really big one out in Westminister, in the meantime I have caught some small ones in DC before, one was in the Silver Spring area I can't remember who put it on though.
> 
> What was the one in Springfield like? Was is a big one?
> There was an thread posted about a big swap meet and alley cat race in NYC sometime in March I think, check the general forum.
> ...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*I know how you feel*

No sweat Moxfyre,
I had a hard time finding them too. I hear really good things about Trexlertown although it's a long drive. If I don't find a fixie frame by then I will be going to that one for sure. I think that and Westminster are probably the biggest ones around here.
Sheila


----------



## moxfyre (Oct 5, 2004)

zeytin said:


> No sweat Moxfyre,
> I had a hard time finding them too. I hear really good things about Trexlertown although it's a long drive. If I don't find a fixie frame by then I will be going to that one for sure. I think that and Westminster are probably the biggest ones around here.
> Sheila


I found TWO very nice fixed-gear-able bikes on the washington and baltimore craigslist sites. I just sold the spare one literally this evening! Hopefully you'll find a nice frame soon, I am loving my new fixed gear bike (my first).


----------

